# Tank Must Quartz vs Tank Must Solar



## Eyeshield25 (Jan 5, 2022)

Thinking about a Tank to the collection. The high autonomy quartz version is readily available, while the solar is a hit or miss waiting game with the ADs/Boutique..?

Question: Is the Solar the one that's worth the wait, or is the HAQ Quartz just as good and is actually the one to get?


----------



## DrewZ137 (Sep 26, 2014)

I was between these two and ultimately ended up with the normal Tank Must. 

Solar technology has been around a long time, but this is Cartier's first foray into solar - so while I think they've done a great job design wise, from a movement perspective I personally prefer the proven and tested traditional quartz technology, just in case there's any issues down the road. 

The Solarbeat capacitor lasts for 16 years, whereas the high autonomy quartz lasts for 6 years between battery changes. 6 years is a long time, and about when seals should probably be replaced anyway. 

And speaking of servicing - battery change + replacing seals is super straightforward and cheap, even when done at the Cartier AD. Not sure what the cost would be to service the Solarbeat, though I would guess it would cost more (although you would be able to go longer between services). 

Finally - the Tank Must is offered on bracelet, whereas the Solarbeat is only available on the vegan leather strap. I purchased on bracelet so I can have that as a default option, and with standard lugs (albeit 19mm lug width) there's plenty of aftermarket options out there for straps. 

Ultimately it's your decision between the two, but this is what went through my head as I decided on the high autonomy quartz Tank Must. If the battery life were only 1-2 years on quartz version, I may have been swayed towards the Solarbeat.
















Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Eyeshield25 (Jan 5, 2022)

DrewZ137 said:


> I was between these two and ultimately ended up with the normal Tank Must.
> 
> Solar technology has been around a long time, but this is Cartier's first foray into solar - so while I think they've done a great job design wise, from a movement perspective I personally prefer the proven and tested traditional quartz technology, just in case there's any issues down the road.
> 
> ...


This is super useful from another member's perspective, so I appreciate you typing that out. On that note, how are you liking the watch on the bracelet vs. a strap?


----------



## DrewZ137 (Sep 26, 2014)

Eyeshield25 said:


> This is super useful from another member's perspective, so I appreciate you typing that out. On that note, how are you liking the watch on the bracelet vs. a strap?


I've always preferred my watches on bracelet, so that's my preference for most use cases. The black leather strap definitely dresses the watch up though, so a great option for more formal occasions. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

Is it possible to get both the strap and bracelet? How much extra does it cost?

Sorry if I'm thread-jacking. I got curious when seeing the post with both.

On topic: Considering the already long expected battery life of the standard quartz, and the very limited availability of the solar, I'd probably just go with the quartz. I suspect the movements are probably very similar with the power storage being the only difference. I would only go with the solar if my AD/boutique just happened to have one available.

I'd love to know what movement they used for either of these. I expect it's sourced from somewhere, but I can't find any info about it.


----------



## DrewZ137 (Sep 26, 2014)

MrDisco99 said:


> Is it possible to get both the strap and bracelet? How much extra does it cost?
> 
> Sorry if I'm thread-jacking. I got curious when seeing the post with both.
> 
> ...


I think it might be possible to get the bracelet separately, though potentially not cost effective. The price difference between the strap and bracelet version of the regular tank must is ~$400, but when I asked the AD the cost of the bracelet separately he said it was close to $1k (not sure if that figure is right...but seems pretty high). Think OEM straps are ~$200 or around there (other forum members might have a more accurate figure). My strap is an aftermarket leather strap, not OEM. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## neverover (Jan 27, 2012)

Another point to consider is also in terms of their dial design. In Tank Must, the numerals are raised, as if somebody hand painted the roman numerals, where as in the Tank Solarbeat, the numerals are cut out for the solar panel.












NightScar said:


> nice close up of the solar cutout
> 
> View attachment 16522504


And this is the regular Tank Must dial, which is similar to the look of the original tank from 1920's:









Credit to original post:

__
http://instagr.am/p/CbXRXaNLIrT/

Cartier Tank Louis dial for comparison:









But without magnifying glass, I suppose these wouldn't be too apparent. Just make sure they take off their tape from the watch before you make your decision.


----------



## Rolega8 (9 mo ago)

Is Tank Must quartz large size with bracelet suitable for both male and female ? Thanks


----------



## hendr1k23 (Apr 4, 2020)

Rolega8 said:


> Is Tank Must quartz large size with bracelet suitable for both male and female ? Thanks


It’d depend on the wrist size, but the large isn’t that large and would fit on many female wrists very nicely.


----------



## Fedev (Feb 22, 2021)

I just bought a Tank Must and went with the normal quartz one, and here's the reasons why I chose that one over the SolarBeat.

Even if it's hard to distinguish with a naked eye, I like the printed dial better than cutouts
The grained leather strap looks better
Additional solar panels means an additional point of failure. I like the simplicity with just having a regular battery. The battery should last 8 years which is long enough for me to not worry about the battery running out in the near future
Availability
However, I like the fact that Cartier experiments with solar powered watches and loves what they're done with the tank lineup lately. I'm really happy with my purchase and looking forward to learn more about the brand and model!


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

Rolega8 said:


> Is Tank Must quartz large size with bracelet suitable for both male and female ? Thanks


I think it is, but it really depends on your wrist size and style preferences.

The Cartier website lists the Tank Must Large in both men's and women's search filters.


----------



## Fgama (Oct 31, 2017)

You’re spot on about additional point of failure.

I was attracted on the 16yrs battery life and I bought my wife solarbeat version. Waited for 4 months for the stock to arrive only to send it back after 2 months wear.

The watch suddenly stopped working (no water damage, shock, etc) and the boutique could not figure out why and sent it back to HQ for repair. After 2 weeks they informed us that they could not find the issue and will replace us with a new one. And now we are waiting again as they have no indication on the arrival 🙁

This does concern me if it happens in future or after warranty ends (8 yrs) and the local service centre can’t repair it.

I guess you made the right choice.




Fedev said:


> I just bought a Tank Must and went with the normal quartz one, and here's the reasons why I chose that one over the SolarBeat.
> 
> Even if it's hard to distinguish with a naked eye, I like the printed dial better than cutouts
> The grained leather strap looks better
> ...


----------



## Fedev (Feb 22, 2021)

Fgama said:


> You’re spot on about additional point of failure.
> 
> I was attracted on the 16yrs battery life and I bought my wife solarbeat version. Waited for 4 months for the stock to arrive only to send it back after 2 months wear.
> 
> ...


Sad to hear. I hope the next one is free from problems 😇


----------



## Fgama (Oct 31, 2017)

Just collected my Solar Beat replacement watch, hopefully this one is good.


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

Does anyone think the solarbeat is worth holding out for? I see them available in the UK but not US. I’m thinking there really isn’t much advantage and maybe it’s a disadvantage?


----------

